# 도/두



## Mallarme

그래*도* 돼요?

Is 도 (as in this sentence) sometimes pronounced 두 in conversation?

Maybe I'm confusing two particles... Is there a particle 두?

고맙습니다!


----------



## loox99

Actually ~도 is right spelling and ~두 is an idiom.

For example.
그래도 돼?/그래두 돼?, 나도/나두, 이것도/이것두

Some linguists say it's more natural to pronounce like ~두, and many Koreans tend to pronounce it "~두". So you can use both. but still keep in mind that "~도" is correct as a standard language.

It's the same for "~고" and "~구".


----------



## Anais Ninn

loox99 is right about -도 being correct.
-두 is a variation of -도 in Seoul/Gyeonggi province. 
As you might know, there are several dialects in Korea, and Seoul/Gyeonggi dialect is generally considered to be standard. Occasionally, however, you will see non-standard  Seoul/Geonggi variations widely used as well, and this is one of them.
Similarly, -구 (as in 밥 먹구 싶어) is a variation of -고.

Hope it helps.

Anais


----------



## Mallarme

It does help a great deal.  Thanks for the great explanation, both of you!


----------



## Innocence27

Note that 두 and 구 are marked wrong in official korean tests.
 But you can hear koreans say it, and see koreans write it if you chat with some.

However, if you see it no panic, it's the exact same meaning as ~도 and ~고


----------

